
Vishwa Bandhu Gupta Explains Cloud Computing [funny] English Subtitles - awalGarg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApQlMm39xr0
======
informatimago
Silly or naïve as it may sound, he still expresses real concerns:

\- What do you do when the cloud is not accessible?

\- Can you trust the phone maker not to build-in spying hardware or software?

\- Even if you naïvely believe the phone maker company won't do anything bad,
can you believe it won't be infiltrated by the NSA, the MSS or the Mossad,
with key employees inserting such spyware?

On the other hand, while problems are more acute with live smartphones than
the dead ones that will be recycled, it occurs often that desktop PCs are
thrown away or donated with hard disk full of private data.

Can you expect everybody to understand the technical jargon that would have to
be used to explain properly what happens and what are the risks, or is it not
more convenient to push the analogy forward, and ask what happens on a rainy
day with your data in the cloud?

